# Diagnosis Codes-Pre-Op & Post-Op



## jleible (Apr 5, 2013)

Pre-Op & Post-Op---- Prosthetic Valve Endocarditis

I need 2 diagnosis codes.  This is a complication of the prosthetic valve due to infection.

I came up with 424.91, 996.71 but im second guessing myself with 421.9 and 996.61

can someone please help me with correct codes

thank you


----------



## Cheryl MacIndoe (Apr 6, 2013)

*Heart Valve Complication*

The correct complication code for infection due to heart valve prosthesis is 996.61.  The one that you have used is the other complication code not the infection code.  I don't believe that you also need the endocarditis code, but if you do, that code will go after the complication code.  You should ask which heart valve prosthesis it is.  You have used the unspec. endocarditis.  The heart valve that has been replaced must be known.  I think that the complication code is all you need.  An additional code is needed to explain the complication when it is an other complication, but we know this is an infection. The only other code you would add is the organism if you know the specific organism causing the infection.


----------

